# Children in the park, how to handle puppy



## rtandkt (May 23, 2016)

Who doesn't love a golden retriever puppy? It seems like on our daily walk we invariably run into children who want to pet the puppy. Molly would be very happy to knock them down, goober up their face and pull their hair but that probably isn't acceptable. I usually end up making her sit and then I sit behind her and hold her collar and try to keep her from jumping up on them. She is getting very strong though and has gotten a couple licks in. I have tried giving the children treats to feed her and she is usually too excited to even acknowledge the treat. She will sit and watch adults walk by but children are just too tempting for her! Any suggestions?


----------



## Jennifer Tate-parrish (Jul 13, 2016)

I would like some suggestions as well. Monte does this to anyone. He's very friendly but given he still bites I don't want him at other kids. I tell the kids he bites sometimes it keeps them at bay sometimes they don't care. I've resulted in saying at times sorry no he's too excited


----------



## Jennifer Tate-parrish (Jul 13, 2016)

I have a Molly too. But she's a human lol.


----------



## AlexinBK (Dec 11, 2017)

Bumping- was never answered and am curious


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't let kids pet my dogs under most circumstances. Where are their parents? If something happens then I just shovel food in their faces until I can get them to go away. I have resorting to telling the parents that my dog has ringworm; that changes the situation really fast! 


If you want kids to pet your dogs, you have to train the dog and it takes time. Do you take obedience classes? Usually they will work on a stranger touching/petting your dog in class.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Penny is almost 2 and Kids still make her melt into a wiggling mass of excitement. I’ve got 3 kids + we have had many friends in and out of the house since we brought Penny home. 
It’s usually the under 5 crowd that I worry about cause they tend to go splat easier than the big kids. 
To work on it exposure is key. Spend time around the playground. Practice walking around and ignoring what’s going on. Have the dog wear a harness so you can grab the center mass of the dog for extra control when they do loose it. 
I always first explain that she is young and is so happy to meet people that she is still working on her manners. Then she has to sit to be pet. Sometimes it takes some brute force to keep her down. 
At this point Penny does know what she is supposed to do and does try even if she screws it up frequently. 
It’s probably better to do some specific training sessions to work on it as opposed to the just running into people in a walk. 
We were starting to make good progress taking her to the elementary school pick up where she would get swarmed with adoring kids but the principal won’t let dogs on the property now after some other persons dog got growly with a kindergartener.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

FosterGolden said:


> If something happens then I just shovel food in their faces until I can get them to go away.


 Do you shovel food into the dogs or the kids? :laugh:


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I have a group of neighbor kids (8 or 9) that come running anytime we are out. 1st time I asked my pup for a sit and shoved food at her while the kids squealed and jumped back each time they touched her... this was a learning experience for both kids and dogs! So I thought. In my futile attempt to calm the kids down one little boy lunged in for a bear hug and all bets were off. Kid was on his back in seconds receiving lots of kisses and he loved every minute of it. It was obvious I had no control at all 
So I dropped the leash and everyone wanted hugs. Then they wanted to play chase, running from her calling her to get her involved. I knew she wouldn't go far and that she had a SOLID recall. Sips is great with the loving but has no desire to leave my side. So now they swarm us, get their hugs and slurp kisses then wave goodbye as we continue on our walk. 
Meeting kids/dog/anyone else on the walk is a different story, leave it command and ignore works for us. I just keep walking and tell people we are in training.

FYI I'm not saying this is something you should do, just sharing what works for me. I have 10 grand kids (3 are special needs) and 5 great grand kids. Their ages range from mid 20's to 1 year and everyone has lots of friends. So my girl has had lots of experience with kids. She is a very mellow dog and doesn't knock anyone over in excitement.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

i yell at the kids. Yes, I'm that mean - because they can run up to Max and throw their arms around him and he licks their faces and is all happy wiggles. Try that with my best friend's lab and you're gonna lose part of your face. If they ask, I tell them sure, and I tell them how to approach him - slowly, and pet him on his back. Max loves kids, not all dogs do. If the parents don't teach them that, someone has to.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

One thing I've heard people do with fearful dogs (different scenario but sort of a similar problem) is to say no to petting but tell the kids that the dog will do a trick instead. If your dog is able to focus, it might work. A trick and then leave! 

With adults, I say yes, but only if they are willing to help me train my dog. Sometimes they say yes, sometimes they say no and walk away. The ones who say yes actually help.


----------

